# Unbekannte Grundrolle, wer kann helfen



## Hecht100+ (20. Oktober 2021)

Hier einmal eine Rolle, die ich nicht einordnen kann. Sie besteht zum überwiegenden Teil aus Kunststoff, Halterung und Rückseite können Aluminium sein (Antimagnetisch), der Schnurführungsbügel besteht aus Stahl.
Auf dem Fuß der Rolle ist dieses eingeprägt, könnte das in kyrillischer Schrift sein?






Und auf der Rückseite ist noch dieses Zeichen eingestanzt, leider kann ich das auch nicht einordnen.





Das besondere an dieser Rolle ist, das sie ein Getriebe verbaut hat mit 14 zu 48 Zähnen, ergibt also eine Übersetzung von 1 : 3,43.




Auch wurden 3 Bremsscheiben verbaut.


Die Schnurführung ist umstellbar von Rechts nach Links.
Ihr Gewicht beträgt etwas über 100 Gramm
Übers Alter kann ich nicht viel sagen, die Rundkopfschlitzschrauben deuten aber auf ein etwas älteres Baujahr hin.


Hier jetzt noch einige Bilder der Rolle, wenn jemand dazu etwas weiß wäre ich sehr erfreut.


----------



## Dübel (20. Oktober 2021)

Mein erster Gedanke war "moulinet pêche au toc". Aber wie passen da die vermutlich kyrillischen Schriftzeichen dazu?

Größe, Form und Funktion schreien aber "peche au toc"


----------



## Bilch (20. Oktober 2021)

Ist definitiv in kyrillisch; in lateinisch ist das CZR.

Etwas habe ich schon gefunden, werde aber weiterforschen.



			Катушка проводочная "Проминь-4"типа Б-65009, Коростышевский з-д "Электроприбор" – музей рыбалки Эбису


----------



## Bilch (20. Oktober 2021)

Promin 4 russische Rolle.
Mit Suchbegriff "Проминь 4 kатушка" (Promin 4 katuska)" hat man zig Treffer  

Muss mir diese zwei Videos ansehen, dann kann ich vlt. mehr sagen


----------



## Dübel (20. Oktober 2021)

Ohhh, die will ich haben!


----------



## Minimax (20. Oktober 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Promin 4 russische Rolle.
> Mit Suchbegriff "Проминь 4 kатушка" (Promin 4 katuska)" hat man zig Treffer
> 
> Muss mir diese zwei Videos ansehen, dann kann ich vlt. mehr sagen


Sehr interessant! Das ist des Rätsels Lösung!


----------



## ragbar (21. Oktober 2021)

Dübel schrieb:


> Ohhh, die will ich haben!


#Me too.


----------



## eiszeit (21. Oktober 2021)

Die Rollen waren in Frankreich sehr beliebt.

Hier mal die baugleiche Pratic, Depose, Made in France, Material Alu









Oder auch die Protect 61 von Perless




Bei der Protect ist die Spule gekapselt (Plexiglas) um das herunterspringen der Schnur von der
Spule zu verhindern. Oben zwei Varianten der Rolle, einmal mit Wirkung der stillen Hemmung
auf die Achse das andere mal auf die Spulenwand.
War u. a. bei den Stippfischern in den 60er Jahren beliebt.


----------



## Dübel (21. Oktober 2021)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Die Rollen waren in Frankreich sehr beliebt.
> 
> Hier mal die baugleiche Pratic, Depose, Made in France, Material Alu
> Anhang anzeigen 388008
> ...



Danke für die fotodokumentarische Bestätigung meiner oben genannten Vermutung! 
Sind das schöne Rollen!!!

Eine Frage an die Leute, die sowas schon in der Hand hatten: Lohnt es sich, nach einer solchen Rolle, mit dem Ziel sie zu benutzen, zu suchen? Sind die wirklich funktional oder einfach nur ungewöhnlich?


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. Oktober 2021)

Dübel schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die Leute, die sowas schon in der Hand hatten: Lohnt es sich, nach einer solchen Rolle, mit dem Ziel sie zu benutzen, zu suchen? Sind die wirklich funktional oder einfach nur ungewöhnlich?


Ungewöhnlich, auf jedem Fall.
Funktional, sie erfüllt ihren Zweck, doch es gibt bestimmt jede Menge Rollen, die das besser können. 
Ob die Schnurführung überhaupt gebraucht werden muß, durch die trichterförmige Spule eigentlich nicht. Freier Schnurabzug (Freilauf) ist auch nicht möglich, die Kurbel dreht sich immer mit. 
Vorteil gegenüber anderen Grundrollen, durch die Übersetzung ist eine schnellere Schnurrückführung möglich. 
Fazit: Ab ins Regal, zum Angeln würde ich was anderes nehmen.


----------



## Dübel (21. Oktober 2021)

Interessant finde ich, dass solche Rollen ja immer noch gebaut werden. In Frankreich scheinen sie für bestimmte Zwecke nach wie vor beliebt zu sein. Irgendeinen praktischen Nutzen muss diese Bauart haben. Fragt sich nur welchen!


----------



## Dübel (21. Oktober 2021)

Ich hab mir von diesem Monsieur meine Frage beantworten lassen. Die Rolle wird beim peche au toc kaum gebraucht. Wichtig ist aber, dass die Schnur möglichst glatt durch die Ringe gleitet, da ja lediglich der Köder und ein paar Schrotbleie an der Schnur sind. Würde man da eine Stationärrolle benutzen, wäre es schwieriger diese sehr leichte Montage zu kontrollieren. 
Ich hab tatsächlich einen kleinen Flussabschnitt bei meinen Angelgewässern, an dem diese Methode gut und sinnvoll einsetzbar ist. Jetzt brauch ich nur so ne Rolle und eine passende Rute.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (21. Oktober 2021)

Eventuell verhält es sich hier ähnlich wie mit dem Preis einer Sache, nach dem ständig alle fragen, nicht aber nach ihrem Wert?

Die Franzosen, Italiener oder aber Schweizer orientieren sich bei diesen Rollen vielleicht einfach nicht so sehr an deren praktischen Nutzen, sondern eher nach dem für sie immateriellen Nutzenwert. Eine gewisse Tradition und der Wunsch diese zu erhalten wird ihr übriges tun. Das Fischen mit diesen Rollen, in den Gebirgsbächen stellt dabei ja so etwas wie eine Nische dar. Selbst der Cadre wird in diesen Regionen Frankreichs von einigen Traditionalisten noch gefischt, während die Schweizer eher zum Rähmli greifen.


----------



## Dübel (21. Oktober 2021)

Cadre, Rähmli - das kannte ich noch nicht. Hab's mir gerade angeschaut. Das werde ich definitiv nicht ausprobieren - unglaublich unpraktisch. Diese hier vorgestellte Minimultirolle hat da doch einen deutlich höheren Nutzwert.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (21. Oktober 2021)

Dübel schrieb:


> Cadre, Rähmli - das kannte ich noch nicht. Hab's mir gerade angeschaut. Das werde ich definitiv nicht ausprobieren - unglaublich unpraktisch. Diese hier vorgestellte Minimultirolle hat da doch einen deutlich höheren Nutzwert.



Eine Multirolle, sei diese auch noch so klein, besitzt sicherlich ihre Vorteile gegenüber dem Holzrahmen.


----------



## Dübel (21. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Eine Multirolle, sei diese auch noch so klein, besitzt sicherlich ihre Vorteile gegenüber dem Holzrahmen.


Das ist mit Abstand das aufregendste Angelvideo, das ich jemals gesehen hab. Episch! Unglaublich!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (21. Oktober 2021)

Dübel schrieb:


> Das ist mit Abstand das aufregendste Angelvideo, das ich jemals gesehen hab. Episch! Unglaublich!



Ich glaube der Typ hat das eisige Wasser, rund um seine nackten Beine, während des Drills Kampfes gar nicht weiter wahrgenommen.
Am Ende war es wohl eher Glück aber das gehört ja bekanntlich auch zum Angeln dazu.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (21. Oktober 2021)

Dübel vielleicht wäre eine _Mitchell Profil 50_ Haspel ja noch etwas für Dich? Ganz ähnlich der legendären _Pi-Rol _von Max Piper.
Das Fischen mit diesen "Rollen" läuft glaube ich auch unter dem Begriff p_eche au toc_. 

http://www.salmonidesevenements.fr/profil 50.html


----------



## Dübel (21. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Dübel vielleicht wäre eine _Mitchell Profil 50_ Haspel ja noch etwas für Dich? Ganz ähnlich der legendären _Pi-Rol _von Max Piper.
> Das Fischen mit diesen "Rollen" läuft glaube ich auch unter dem Begriff p_eche au toc_.
> 
> http://www.salmonidesevenements.fr/profil 50.html


Bring mich nicht auf solche Ideen!


----------



## Bilch (21. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Eine Multirolle, sei diese auch noch so klein, besitzt sicherlich ihre Vorteile gegenüber dem Holzrahmen.


Das Video kenne ich, für mich ein Beweis mehr, dass das Angeln mit ungeeignetem Gerät nicht waidgerecht ist. Dieser Typ hat zwar Glück gehabt, es könnte aber auch anders ausgehen ... Wenn er alleine wäre z.B., hätte er keine Chance den Fisch zu landen.


----------



## Tomasz (21. Oktober 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Auf dem Fuß der Rolle ist dieses eingeprägt, könnte das in kyrillischer Schrift sein?
> Anhang anzeigen 387995
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 387991









Ich denke auch das der Aufdruck kyrillisch ist. Dann wäre damit der "Preis" (*ц*ена) von 3 "Rubel" (*р*убль) ,60 Kopeken gemeint. Da es in den ehemaligen Ostblockstaaten für viele Artikel Festpreise gab, wurden die oft gleich mit aufgedruckt oder wie hier eingeprägt.
3,60 Rubel war dabei eher eine preiswerte Variante und vermutlich nicht viel teurer, als eine gute Flasche Wodka. 
Der weitere Aufdruck könnte ein "F" sein oder kyrillisch eben ein "Ф". Allerdings habe ich dazu keine deutsche Bedeutung. Rechts/Links passt leider auch nicht.
Und wer jetzt noch folgendes Wort aussprechen und seine deutsche Übersetzung sagen kann, hat sich endgültig als Ossi geoutet
"Достопримечательности". Ich hatte damals viele Stunden gebraucht, um dieses Wort im Russischunterricht richtig aussprechen zu können. 
Rollen ähnlicher Bauart aus der Sowjetunion habe ich früher zum Eisangeln genutzt.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Bilch (21. Oktober 2021)

Tomasz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 388032
> 
> 
> Ich denke auch das der Aufdruck kyrillisch ist. Dann wäre damit der "Preis" (*ц*ена) von 3 "Rubel" (*р*убль) ,60 Kopeken gemeint. Da es in den ehemaligen Ostblockstaaten für viele Artikel Festpreise gab, wurden die oft gleich mit aufgedruckt oder wie hier eingeprägt.
> ...


So wie die Deutschen bei "Dostoprime(ts)chatelnosti", würden sich die meisten Leute, deren Muttersprache nicht Deutsch ist, auch bei "Sehenswürdigkeiten" wahrscheinlich die Zunge brechen  

P.S. Glaube mit dem aufgedruckten Preis hast du recht, ich dachte die "3" ist ein "з" bzw. "z"


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. Oktober 2021)

Катушка проводочная "Проминь-4"типа Б-65009, Коростышевский з-д "Электроприбор" – музей рыбалки Эбису

Bilch Bei deinem ersten Link ich glaube es ist das 4 Foto, da kann man die Beschriftung sehr gut erkennen, ich würde das Tomasz auch zustimmen. Und Danke für den Hinweis, Angelrollen von hinter dem Vorhang sind nie leicht zu identifizieren.


----------



## Bilch (21. Oktober 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Катушка проводочная "Проминь-4"типа Б-65009, Коростышевский з-д "Электроприбор" – музей рыбалки Эбису
> 
> Bilch Bei deinem ersten Link ich glaube es ist das 4 Foto, da kann man die Beschriftung sehr gut erkennen, ich würde das Tomasz auch zustimmen. Und Danke für den Hinweis, Angelrollen von hinter dem Vorhang sind nie leicht zu identifizieren.


Kannst Du mir den Durchmesser und das Gewicht sagen? Im Video sind nämlich zwei sehr ähnliche Rollen vorgestellt, die Promin 4 und Promin 5.


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. Oktober 2021)

Klar doch, Spulendurchmesser 65 mm und Gewicht 105 Gramm, Digital gemessen.


----------



## Jason (21. Oktober 2021)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Oder auch die Protect 61 von Perless


Eine Peerless steht bei mir auch im Regal. Die hab ich mal vom Flohmarkt mitgebracht und mich noch nie wirklich damit beschäftigt.









Der Rollenfuß ist schon arg mitgenommen, aber sonst sieht sie noch gut aus. Schnurführung, Knarre,
Bremse......, alles vorhanden und gangbar. Vielleicht kannst du mir zu dem gezeigtem Model was erzählen, lieber Walter. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bilch (22. Oktober 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Klar doch, Spulendurchmesser 65 mm und Gewicht 105 Gramm, Digital gemessen.


Mann, sogar im Video, das ich gelinkt habe, wird gesagt, dass im Rollenfuß der Preis eingedrückt ist  Bei dieser Rolle ist neben der 60 auch ein "K" für Kopeken eingedrückt (C 3 R 60 K).

Die Rollen produzierte das Werk Ектроприбор (Eelektropribor - Elektrogeräte) aus Korostyschiv in der Nähe von Kiew.

Es gab viele verschiedene Modelle, offensichtlich hast Du wirklich die Promin 4, im Video wird nämlilch gesagt, dass sie ein Durchmesser von 6,5 cm hat und 110 g wiegt.


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. Oktober 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Es gab viele verschiedene Modelle, offensichtlich hast Du wirklich die Promin 4, im Video wird nämlilch gesagt, dass sie ein Durchmesser von 6,5 cm hat und 110 g wiegt.


Danke für deine Übersetzung, dann kann ich sie jetzt in die Excel-Tabelle eintragen, das stand bisher nur "Blaue Grundrolle XYZ"


----------

